# Bellator Champ Hector Lombard wants Hendo in Strikeforce



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> Bellator champ Hector Lombard: “I want Dan Henderson” in Strikeforce
> John Morgan, MMAjunkie.com
> Dec 16, 4:45 pm EST
> 
> ...


Man now that Hendo is free from the UFC everyone wants a shot at him. He is as popular if not more popular than the champions right now. What do you guys think about this fight?


http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=mmajunkie-Lombard_wants_Henderson&prov=mmajunkie&type=lgns


----------

